# Newbie question : Anyone up North machine polish ?



## LimavadyE39 (Apr 23, 2009)

Too feared to attempt machining myself , so I was wondering if anyone kinda local to me could maybe show me the ropes on a polishing machine ? Naturally I will buy whatever suitable polishes / pads etc would be needed and would gladly pay for your time.

Also , anyone tried 'dr colorchip' ?? Have some stonechips that I would dearly love to get rid of...

Ta for any assist :thumb:


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

You could try the Megs demo day at East Antrim Motor Factors (Carrickfergus).
Apparently the prices there are scandalous, but at least that way you can find out how to do it yourself.


----------



## LimavadyE39 (Apr 23, 2009)

Sounds like a plan :thumb:

I'll print off the pdf of megs price-list first though , just to be armed


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

LimavadyE39 said:


> Too feared to attempt machining myself , so I was wondering if anyone kinda local to me could maybe show me the ropes on a polishing machine ? Naturally I will buy whatever suitable polishes / pads etc would be needed and would gladly pay for your time.
> 
> Also , anyone tried 'dr colorchip' ?? Have some stonechips that I would dearly love to get rid of...
> 
> Ta for any assist :thumb:


Don't know my geography very well but every 3rd week i'm as far up north as you can get, ballycastle to be exact if thats any use to you.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

What the car?
How bad is it? - and be 110% honest!
Have you a garage/driveway, or is it on-street?

Get your post count up to 10, then PM'ing is activated, making it easier to communicate address and day/time.


----------



## LimavadyE39 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi there

The car is a 2003 BMW E39 Sport in Titanium Silver.

As it's *** Silver it hides it's swirling / scratches well , however , under artificial light it's swirl central :doublesho

The car is parked on a driveway as I dont yet have a garage ( work in progress with her indoors :wall: )


----------



## LimavadyE39 (Apr 23, 2009)

P.S : Heres a few grainy cameraphone pics of the car as she stands atm.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I live in Articlave and I did these cars over my cristmas hols

The first is my dads 9 year old BMW3 series and the black car is my brothers Grande Punto the pics on it where crap but the beemer came out better than she was NEW

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=99262 check out this thread


----------



## LimavadyE39 (Apr 23, 2009)

Stunning work there mate :doublesho

Would glady let you take a rip at my motor if you would ?

Are you dear te pay though ?


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

if you look at this one I won the Polished bliss show and shine with it

Its my own car

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=89088


----------

